# Bleeding at 7 days past Embryo Transfer



## Denise80 (Oct 5, 2010)

Good Evening,
I had a 3det (8 cell) last Monday (23rd Jan) and on sunday I started spotting (brown blood) and Monday it turned red and it feels like AF has arrived (although not quite as heavy), I rang the clinic and they told me to carry on with pessaries and test as normal on Sunday 5th. I have accepted that this hasn't worked as its to heavy to be implantation bleed but with the majority of posts I have read people don't start bleeding until a day or 2 before OTD or after receiving a BFN after OTD so for me to start bleeding at 7dpt seems very early, has anyone else had this?
Thanks Denise xxx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Denise,

You are exactly the same as me except my embies were put back Sunday 22nd as Day 2 embies. OTD for me is also 5th Feb. Re bleeding, when people talk about implantation bleeding, I never know if they mean like loads of the stuff or literally a spot!! It's so hard to know. With my positive cycle I had a spot SO small, if I'd have blinked I'd have missed it. On 2 cycles I started bleeding a few days before OTD. I can't remember how many but it was at least 4 or 5. I think the only thing to do is keep going with the cyclogest and do your test on Sunday. It's so hard but hang on in there   


Love Pinot xx


----------



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

denise, i am in exact same position as you. I had 5dt last Tuesday 24th so yesterday i was 6dpt and i started bleeding. Had already had light brown discharge the day before which i put down to implantation. How wrong of me, cos yesterday had bad AF pains all day and last night, and then heavier bleeding.  Not as bad as AF usually is but bad enough for me to think that it is over.

Rang the clinic at least 4 times and spoken to a different nurse each time and they have all said carry on with pessaries cos this sometimes can happen and still be PG. My OTD is not until 10th Feb!!!WTF!! How can i cope until then. I would rather know now and then i can deal with it!! 

Its soooo hard the not knowing and being unable to do anything about it as well!! Thinking of you and big


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi ladies!

I have bled at 8dpt on both of my previous cycles, I never get anywhere near OTD which is very frustrating.  Implantation bleeding is usually brown in colour or a salmony colour, I researched that sooo much!

One thing that some clinics suggest but ask yours first is to up the dose of the cyclogest pessaries.  You can't overdose on the progesterone, again iv researched this so much but I'm not an expert. 

Also, iv known of ladies I have actually met via FF having lots of bleeding and being convinced it was all over to go on and have a baby or still in a healthy pregnancy, it can happen.  

Rest up as much as you can, check if you can take an extra pessary and GOOD LUCK!

Lisa x


----------



## Denise80 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies, well I am still bleeding AF is in full flow but still not getting much on my pad its when I wipe (sorry tmi especially at tea time!!), still using the pessaries and gonna test sunday but not going to bother with the CB digital just going to pick up a cheapie!! 

Lisa - my friend who went through ivf said exactly the same thing, the clinic never mentioned anything about my womb lining apart from when I was DR and they said it was thin enough to start on the stimms!! Its definitely a question I will be asking as they would have seen the thickness at my last stimms scan and I would hope they would have up'd my progesterone if it needed it!!

I hope you all are ok its so hard but trying to stay strong and hopefully can start another cycle in a couple of months.

Lots of Love
Denise xxxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Denise,

While some women can still be pregnant and have a quite heavy bleed, it is often a sign of low progesterone.  

How many pessaries are you taking?  It cannot hurt you to take more progesterone but it may help to support a pregnancy if you are pregnant.

The embryo needs time to implant in an intact lining.  If the lining starts breaking down very early in your ivf cycle as a result of low progesterone, the embryo may not have a chance to implant, so adequate levels are very important.

You can ask for your blood levels of p4 to be measured at the same time as your beta to give an indication.

Some women do not absorb pessaries very well and may need injectible progesterone.  These are all things to discuss with your clinic as necessary.

The other (rarer) scenario is that you have had 2 implant and have lost one (hence bleeding).

Was it a blast transfer or day 3 transfer?

Best 
Daisy
xxx


----------



## Denise80 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Daisy
Thanks for your reply, the info is really good and helping me to understand why it might not have worked. I only had 1 embryo transferred on a day 3 they said it was a great quality 8 cell embie. I have been having 2 cylogest pessaries a day since the day after EC I always used them rectally.
I will definitely be asking the clinic these questions 
Thanks again
Denise xxx


----------

